# Anyone running concave rims?



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering if any TT has concave rims on their car. I've been trying to look out of some but i can't get an idea of how it will look. Please post your whole set up.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (KN78)*

crappy pics. 19x8 et20 front 19x9 et 10 rear 215/35/19 falken 452's all around.


----------



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

That looks pretty good! Probably easy to clean, too.


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (KN78)*

Neb, that looks amazing. 
Looks soooooo clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (KN78)*

eh, they're ok to clean. Still have to get inside all the spokes..


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

what kind of wheels are those? looks great on a tt


----------



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

Can't be worse than my the wheels on my E63! Takes me forever to get in between all the spokes.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Ms_Kady)*

Yikes, I hate cleaning my wheels but those would be awful


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (fijitt)*

I think Neb has MRR H8's


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (KN78)*

HR4's..


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

Wasn't Mike Kippen cracking these suckers? I seem to remember that he went through two of these wheels already, and he didn't smack a pothole or anything. No drastic stretch or skinny sidewalls either.
They still look great though!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (PDubbs20AE)*

Wow they look good


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Wasn't Mike Kippen cracking these suckers? I seem to remember that he went through two of these wheels already, and he didn't smack a pothole or anything. No drastic stretch or skinny sidewalls either.
They still look great though!









no clue to be honest.. They're cheap wheels so I'm not sure what to expect.. I'm sure I'll sell them before the summers end


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

Those look great, and I really like the concave look also. Way better then all the stupid tire stretching everyone's into right now.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Alan_G_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan_G_1.8T* »_Those look great, and I really like the concave look also. Way better then all the stupid tire stretching everyone's into right now.

tire stretching = not cool.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL...
...I was gonna go concave but the set I wanted was on backorder for ever so I went dish. I plan on doing a concave setup sometime in the future.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_HR4's..









Neb, how dark are your tints?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

wouuu


----------



## BigHardHat (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Neb)*

I have a silly question. How did you get these to fit? According to MMR's website these are 5 x 112 / 5 x 114.5. With the MK1 being 5 x 100 I would have thought they wouldn't fit. Please help as I would love to put on a set of HR2's and have the same pattern as the HR4. Thanks you for your time.


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (BigHardHat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigHardHat* »_I have a silly question. How did you get these to fit? According to MMR's website these are 5 x 112 / 5 x 114.5. With the MK1 being 5 x 100 I would have thought they wouldn't fit. Please help as I would love to put on a set of HR2's and have the same pattern as the HR4. Thanks you for your time.

adapters


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (BigHardHat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigHardHat* »_I have a silly question. How did you get these to fit? According to MMR's website these are 5 x 112 / 5 x 114.5. With the MK1 being 5 x 100 I would have thought they wouldn't fit. Please help as I would love to put on a set of HR2's and have the same pattern as the HR4. Thanks you for your time.

Wheel adapters
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...ters/


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Polski Ogier)*

Worst wheels to clean ever:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/phot...s.jpg
My mom has them on her 330cic (that picture isn't her car). They are cool wheels but getting between those spokes + BMW brake dust = evil.
I'm a huge fan of the concave staggered look. Especially the E46 M3 CSL wheels : )


_Modified by DougLoBue at 8:08 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (DougLoBue)*

i can imagine that but still my LM's suck to clean. all those fake rivets. ugh.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_Worst wheels to clean ever:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/phot...s.jpg
My mom has them on her 330cic (that picture isn't her car). They are cool wheels but getting between those spokes + BMW brake dust = evil.
I'm a huge fan of the concave staggered look. Especially the E46 M3 CSL wheels : )

_Modified by DougLoBue at 8:08 PM 5-3-2010_

The M68's are easy to clean IMO. MY moms bf has them on his e46 and my friend has them on hers. I've washed both cars multiple times. 
We painted hers gunmetal recently though so now they're even easier to clean lol.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running concave rims? (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_
Neb, how dark are your tints?

pretty dark. Not sure to be honest, was done by the PO


----------

